
Stack Overflow is buying reviews for Teams - Alupis
https://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/401087/why-is-stack-overflow-for-teams-sending-out-emails-paying-for-reviews-on-a-ser
======
OmarShehata
It's common practice, their justification sounds legit:

> We sent an email to admins of the Basic tier of our paid product, Stack
> Overflow for Teams, asking them to review their experience. At the guidance
> of G2 Crowd, we offered an incentive to our customers in exchange for an
> honest review. It's common practice to offer an incentive for a review on G2
> Crowd, similar to participating in a panel or survey.

------
arcdigital
Most large SaaS companies do this. It's hard to get enterprise customers to
take the time to write a review, but with some incentive...they might. They
didn't ask for a good review, they just asked for an honest review and in
return you get a gift card. There's nothing unethical about this.

